# Benny Hillified Graphic Text Drive Accident Hilarious! (NSFW)



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2009)

http://james.nerdiphythesoul.com/bennyhillifier/?id=8I54mlK0kVw&eurl=http%3A%2F%2F

Ya so apparently this video is really popular and now you can add Yakety Sax to any video (http://james.nerdiphythesoul.com/bennyhillifier/) it's great.


 God Bless Techmology


----------



## Corto (Sep 2, 2009)

While I think that was... uh... cruel, I must say: Holy shit, the synchronization was almost perfect.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a great thing.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Azure!  .   The Benny Hillified and the tubedubber.   I'm going to have a LOT of fun with these.

Hey...can we start a thread in the forum games for the best vids?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 2, 2009)

it worked pretty well with the tragic music, too.

"It's toe-tappingly tragic!"

EDIT: Holy shit, the timing is perfect! http://james.nerdiphythesoul.com/bennyhillifier/?id=_1nzEFMjkI4


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 2, 2009)

I am highly disturbed.  Fuck you FAF.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

thx so much! Im gonna have so much fun with this site :3


----------



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

oh yeah first attempt and its awesome :3
http://james.nerdiphythesoul.com/bennyhillifier/?id=u3THavMxNDE


----------



## Lobar (Sep 3, 2009)

It won't let me pause the video to just let it pre-load.  This would be funny if buffering issues didn't make it unwatchable.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

Lobar said:


> It won't let me pause the video to just let it pre-load.  This would be funny if buffering issues didn't make it unwatchable.



Get better Internet


----------



## Lobar (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Get better Internet



fuck no I ain't payin' for shit

wardriver 4 lyfe


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

Lobar said:


> fuck no I ain't payin' for shit
> 
> wardriver 4 lyfe



 i hope u get in an accident and die


and then u stop posting in my thread


----------



## Azure (Sep 3, 2009)

his is my arfvoeirte yakity casx vd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQka7o0vYHo


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> his is my arfvoeirte yakity casx vd
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQka7o0vYHo



*SPLUTCH!* :lol:


----------

